# does usb 7.1 headsets comes with it's sound card?



## gpu2016 (Nov 13, 2015)

is that right?
what's your opinions about Plantronics GameCom 780 for gaming\media??


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2015)

gpu2016 said:


> is that right?
> what's your opinions about Plantronics GameCom 780 for gaming\media??



You plug it directly into your onboard sound (which all modern motherboards have as standard). Some headsets, such as my previous Sennheiser 323D come with a little USB sound card. Most headsets don't, simply because it's unnecessary. My current Grain Audio OEHP.1's just come with a 3.5mm jack to go into the onboard, or you could buy a separate PCI-E sound card.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 13, 2015)

http://www.plantronics.com/us/product/gamecom-780?gclid=CK_mst7fjckCFQeNaQod0UoCGg

It's USB which means it has a USB-powered Digital-to-Analog Converter (DAC) somewhere in the device--no separate sound card/integrated HD audio required.


Just going to put this out there: I don't recommend any headphones that claim to be "surround."  Get a good set of stereo headphones.  In your price range, I'd recommend SteelSeries Siberia.


----------



## gpu2016 (Nov 13, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> http://www.plantronics.com/us/product/gamecom-780?gclid=CK_mst7fjckCFQeNaQod0UoCGg
> 
> It's USB which means it has a USB-powered Digital-to-Analog Converter (DAC) somewhere in the device--no separate sound card/integrated HD audio required.
> 
> ...



guide me to the clearer sound... do you mean that i have to buy a dedicated sound card (like xonar stx) to get the best sound quality ever?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 13, 2015)

Budget?

I quit buying discreet sound cards because they're nothing but trouble and integrated HD Audio performs the job well enough.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2015)

gpu2016 said:


> guide me to the clearer sound... do you mean that i have to buy a dedicated sound card (like xonar stx) to get the best sound quality ever?



Sound cards do provide slightly better audio. You could start in the low end with a Xoner DX, or go right to high end with something like the Essence STX. Sound cards vary in price. With a solid sound card, you can buy a set of stereo headphones which also wildly vary in price.

Do you want awesome music quality, or are you just playing games? What are you trying to achieve with this upgrade of headphones?


FordGT90Concept said:


> integrated HD Audio performs the job well enough.


Biostar's new range of MoBos actually have some really great onboard sound. I know most motherboards onboard sound is usually the same all over, but Biostar really improved things.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 13, 2015)

If you're looking for a stereo DAC/AMP, I highly recommend Schiit but that's heading into audiophile territory (cheapest model is $100).


----------



## gpu2016 (Nov 13, 2015)

i actually want "awesome music quality" and i don't care what will be the sound at gaming... media is the most important to me 
- i know that the z97x killer has one of the best sound cards, am i right?
but what about the x99 boards? do you know some x99 boards that i can buy to have good onboard sound card?
sorry for my poor english ...


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 13, 2015)

gpu2016 said:


> i actually want "awesome music quality" and i don't care what will be the sound at gaming... media is the most important to me
> - i know that the z97x killer has one of the best sound cards, am i right?
> but what about the x99 boards? do you know some x99 boards that i can buy to have good onboard sound card?
> sorry for my poor english ...


Buy and external headphone amp/dac like the objective 2+ odac and a pair of headphone like the Beyerdinamic dt 990 pro or the Akg 701 or 702 or the 620 as example.


----------



## gpu2016 (Nov 13, 2015)

Capitan Harlock said:


> Buy and external headphone amp/dac like the objective 2+ odac and a pair of headphone like the Beyerdinamic dt 990 pro or the Akg 701 or 702 or the 620 as example.



those headphone requires dedicated sound card? or no problem with onboard sound card?


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 13, 2015)

gpu2016 said:


> those headphone requires dedicated sound card? or no problem with onboard sound card?


Well with an external amp you dont get noise interference but the same is with new onboard sound but need to have enough power to run it.
The dt990 pro are 250ohm ,Akg 701 and 702 are 62ohm and the 620 are 120 ohm but have different sign signature too so you have to try it if you can of see some reviews.


----------



## gpu2016 (Nov 13, 2015)

got it, but do you mean AKG Q 701 or AKG K 701? i will buy it from amazon
- side question: is there any headset in "pcpartpicker" with the same sound quality of AKG 701 ?


----------



## Dead_Again (Nov 13, 2015)

As has been mentioned already in this thread: go for a pair of good quality headphones and match to the sound setup that is best for you 

I personally favour DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm: closed back, so my girlfriend isn't disturbed! 

Check out http://www.head-fi.org/
for more information regarding headphone + (pc) sound setups...and of course the many experts here on TPU.

Essentially though, it comes down to what you want, and what you like...


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Nov 13, 2015)

gpu2016 said:


> got it, but do you mean AKG Q 701 or AKG K 701? i will buy it from amazon
> - side question: is there any headset in "pcpartpicker" with the same sound quality of AKG 701 ?


The Q701 are the model sponsored by quincy jones so the sound is a little different that the k701 that are older .
The k702 are the model after the 701 and the last model of the k700s is the k712 that are like the 702 but improved for what i recall .
If you wanna be sure to run some good headphone with the integrated sound card dont go after 120 ohm .
As i tell you already all depends on the specific of the soundcard or the external amp and after that choose the headphone.
Im advising you with and external amp because if you wanna use some bookshelf speakers you can use that for run those too.
All depends on the connection of the speakers but only if in the future you wanna hook up some too.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 18, 2015)

Since you have made up your mind as to which route to take based on your other thread, I am closing this.


----------

